# how to cut up burls?



## winters98

So I got a large elm burl..
How do you cut them up?

 

 

 


I was just going to ban saw it 2inches thick round side up.
I think I need some advice from some of you veterans. Should I try cutting the ends off and try to get a bowl blank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

All depends on what you want out of it or plan to do with it . You could make a bowl blank out of it and make the flat sawn side the bottom .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Just a heads up, make sure to have sealer on hand BEFORE you start cutting on it. I say this from experience.
As for cutting it up, I agree with Tom that it all depends what you are trying to get out of it.
One thing that I try to always do is if there are any cracks or deep inclusions to use them as your cut spots and plan your cuts from that point out. It's very easy to turn an awesome bowl blank into 3 duck call blanks and a couple pen blanks by not seeing an inclusion or crack.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard

If you did like Tom suggests you could possibly core out some of the inside and make several natural edge bowls. Maybe I misunderstood Tom?


----------



## manbuckwal

Graybeard said:


> If you did like Tom suggests you could possibly core out some of the inside and make several natural edge bowls. Maybe I misunderstood Tom?



I don't believe he has a coring setup, but yes that would be an option.


----------



## barry richardson

That burl looks to be pretty round, would make a great bowl, or bowls, do you have a coring system?


----------



## winters98

I don't have a coring system . Got some anchor seal ready. Anyone near mn cut burls?


----------



## winters98

I'll have to get set up.. got a private hunt reserve near me and I landed burl rights for trade


----------



## Sprung

winters98 said:


> I landed burl rights for trade



That's a definite, "You suck!" (To be taken in the kindest possible way!)



winters98 said:


> Anyone near mn cut burls?



I've cut up a few burl chunks I've gotten, but nothing quite that big. I've heard rumors of cherry burls on the old farmstead of my wife's family in Illinois, but I haven't been out there to confirm that yet. (And, if there are some, I'd be getting some!)

Kelvin, do you have a bandsaw? And, if so, what's the cutting capacity? If you need it, you're more than welcome to come down here and we can cut things up on my 14" Delta with a riser block. It's got 12" resaw capacity. Though I haven't yet had a chance to try it to full capacity, I have cut 8+" with it with a slow feed rate with no problem.

If you need something bigger cut you could get in touch with Colin - @Schroedc - he has a mill and he's not too far from Rochester.


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a lathe that will do 24 inches in diameter and I do have a coring system. I'm about 45 minutes southeast of Rochester. I also have a band saw mill if you wanted to cut slices of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke

I know how I do it. Chainsaw, table saw and miter saw. Using what I have. Lol I just cut for what I plan to use it for. Oversized if it's wet.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I do have a coring system



Oh, yeah, I forgot about Colin's coring system too, lol. Colin's probably your best bet for maximizing yield on that burl if it's too big for you to process on your own.


----------



## winters98

How many of days do I have to seal with anchor seal after i cut the burl up? 
Is there something else I can use to seal the wood?


----------



## norman vandyke

winters98 said:


> How many of days do I have to seal with anchor seal after i cut the burl up?
> Is there something else I can use to seal the wood?


Latex paint will work in a pinch but I highly recommend anchor seal. Not sure about drying time. Depends on if you have a kiln. I think if you're turning it into bowls, you can rough cut them whenever(I know most bowl turners rough turn wet because it's easier and gets the bowl to dry faster) but if they need to be dry, it can take years depending on thickness, especially with burls.


----------



## justallan

winters98 said:


> How many of days do I have to seal with anchor seal after i cut the burl up?
> Is there something else I can use to seal the wood?


You want to get all sawn faces sealed just as quick as you can. What I do is saw something, write the dimensions and a number for it on each piece, snap a couple pics and get it sealed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD

Elm moves quite a bit, so plan to allow for warping when drying. If you're looking for two inch stock when dry, I'd plan on 2 1/2" rough stock. For bowls, I tend to go a little thicker than the 10% 'rule' with elm for the same reason.

You can use paraffin(melted candles) to coat the end grain or the entire block if you don't have anchorseal.


----------



## winters98

Well I used the ban saw my dad had for deer processing . Lol . it worked like a champ but I got some cleaning to do before the next time we cut up meat. Lol
I'll attach pics later . Thanks avian for all the advice it means a lot having all the help.


----------



## winters98

Got a 10 1\2 x 11 x 7'' tall bowl blank out the burl by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kelvin- If you get to my part of the state, let me know, I buy anchor seal in a 5 gallon pail so I could hook you up with some.


----------



## winters98

Here is what It looks like cut up! Should I cut the 10x10x7 up in to small 2 inch blocks?
I think I cut it up ok?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

I remember having lots of questions about cutting up burls when I started hunting them. Maybe there should be a burl specific topic area on wb. I think most people on here work with burls a lot.


----------



## Schroedc

Whether you cut up that 10 x 10 x 7 kinds depends on the planned use. Are you going to make bowls? Calls? Are you using it yourself or trying to figure out how to sell it? I prefer to leave blocks like that uncut until I decide I want to cut them and know exactly what I'm going to make as it's really hard to uncut the block later if you change your mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice stuff.


----------



## winters98

I do calls but am still learning what I like to turn. Greg advice Colin about leaving it whole until later . I guess I can always cut it up later.

Not much of a bowl turner yet.
Not relay much of a seller either. I tend to give things away to much. Lol but I sure do have fun wood crafting....


----------

